# Another new Londinium R



## nigeljh (Mar 8, 2019)

I am totally loving my new machine, finding it surprisingly easy to get along with and producing some great shots. The Mini E grinder has new SJ burrs, and is much improved, but I'm looking forward to seeing the grinders in action at the lever meet up! Although that might turn out to be expensive...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice that you are enjoying that lovely LR, see you at the event


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Londinium looks at home in that rustic background. Enjoy.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Very nice. They do make great coffee.


----------

